# Trophy show in Oaks, ND



## hoagie (Jan 12, 2005)

Just curious to see how many people went to the trophy show in Oaks, ND a few weeks ago or who even knew about it. They had a great turn out with approximatley 250 mounts. Great time! Here is a pic of my mount that I took there. The photo is from last years Breakthrough Magazine.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Nope, never heard about it. So who did all these mounts? Some area guys? Nice Elk by the way? 250 is a lot, that's almost as many as we get for our state shows!


----------



## hoagie (Jan 12, 2005)

Most of the mounts were brought in by local people. As for who did them I would assume they were locally done also. There was one taxidermist set up as a vendor from Gwinner, ND. The turn out was crazy. I would guess the free beer and food helped. It was a fund raiser for the Oaks after prom party. They are talking about doing one every 2 or 3 years.


----------



## hoagie (Jan 12, 2005)

Rick,
Why the question mark?
P.S. Go Sioux!!!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Opps? I have grammer issues sometimes...NICE ELK! Better?


----------

